
First official Brain-Computer Interface journal coming in January 2014 - jonbaer
http://neurogadget.com/2013/06/29/first-official-brain-computer-interface-journal-coming-in-january-2014/8317
======
swamp40
I am convinced that a Siri-like interface could (with existing or almost-
existing technology) tap into the writings of a deceased person and answer
questions shockingly well - questions from loved ones to start, but even from
people 1000 years from now.

Especially if the deceased person had been planning and recording anticipated
questions for a year or two.

What better way to preserve yourself for posterity? You could charge a million
dollars and still get plenty of customers today - even if you told them it
wouldn't be possible yet for years.

I remember listening to old audio of W. Clement Stone saying the way to sell
life insurance wasn't to convince the person that it would take care of their
family once they were gone, but to tell the person that it was the _only_ way
to continue to control their family and direct their finances after they had
died. People have an _urgent_ need to retain some type of control, and they
_know_ without their help their family would certainly make poor and unwise
choices.

------
phryk
Not exactly sure, but aren't most journals a rip-off for both the submitting
scientists as well as the readers?

As far as I know the submitter has to give all the rights to the journal while
the reader pays a shitload of money that doesn't even go to the submitter (the
people doing the actual science, you know?)…

------
rhubarbquid
What makes it "official"?

~~~
grittathh
i think it is the first journal solely focused on BCI and it will likely
become the journal of the (eventual) (official) BCI Society.

the there's no official BCI society yet, but the people who put on the meeting
where this announcement was made
[http://bcimeeting.org/](http://bcimeeting.org/) are actively investigating
becoming one.

then again, the same question can be asked, what makes their society the
official society?

